# DIY Wheel Restoration



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently picked up a set of late 70's BMW 3-series Alpina rims. 

All looked great except for one. What I thought was a mismatching gunmetal finish was actually baked-on brake dust and road grime. 

I tried using a foam drill polishing attachment with metal polish creme. It took me 30 minutes to barely clean one spoke. I've got many more to do. 

I then bought Palmolive Oxy Power, mixed it with Oxy Clean granules, and slathered this mixture all over the wheel. I waited about 30 minutes, and then went at it with a Brillo pad. 

This seemed to take out at least a layer of this baked on grime, but not all of it. Does anyone else have suggestions for cleaning? I'd love to use BBQ cleaner, but I really don't want it to eat up the aluminum.


----------



## VOLKSGLI (Mar 31, 2012)

Get the rims Bead Blasted which is crushed up glass. It will not harm the alluminum and will give you a smooth finish then get them powder coated for a brand new finish.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

VOLKSGLI said:


> Get the rims Bead Blasted which is crushed up glass. It will not harm the alluminum and will give you a smooth finish then get them powder coated for a brand new finish.


Thanks, but how much does that cost?

I don't want to sink a lot of money into a set of 13's; just get the ugliest wheel to look presetable


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Pics will be up soon, but in the meantime, Krud Kutter and Brillo pads have been helping. My rotary polishing foam attachment isn't the best.


----------

